# Plane Crash Photos from Macon GA



## Hogguide (Sep 29, 2006)

So, I was eating Lunch today at the Longhorn Steakhouse in Macon, GA. While leaving, I looked over across Riverside Drive onto the southbound lane of I-75 near mile marker 166 and saw this little plane that had made an emergency landing. It landed less than 500 yards from where I was eating lunch.
Luckily, no one was hurt. The Pilot and his wife were in the plane and had a power failure.  You can see her in the red sweater talking to a policeman and going thru some of her stuff in the photos.
Always good to have the Camera Handy.
I snapped the photos before a Bibb County Sheriff came along and ran me off.
Needless to say, traffic was  nitemare for about 2 hours today around lunchtime. 
Hogguide

Here is a link to the story on the Local News:

http://www.13wmaz.com/news/top_story.aspx?storyid=30292


Here are a Few More Photos:


----------



## leo (Sep 30, 2006)

*Neat pics*



> Luckily, no one was hurt.



The best part of the story


----------



## marknga (Sep 30, 2006)

Neat pics and an amazing feat of flying.
Good pics Hogguide.

Mark


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Sep 30, 2006)

I imagine that landing was tough.

1979 A-36 Bonanza. Very nice aircraft. Registered in Dade City, Florida. Looks like significant damage - gear up landing, prop strike. Will be a long time until that aircraft flies again (if ever).  

A lot of pucker factor on that landing. Sure glad no one was hurt.


----------



## slimbo (Oct 1, 2006)

talk about right place at the right time.  Cool story too.  I caught one like that one time too.  Texas roadhouse restaurant was on fire and I saw it from the interstate.  I whipped it off the interstate and pulled in as the fire truck was pulling up and the fire was out in 30 seconds.  Apparently no one knew it had even burned.  I asked the manager a couple of weeks later and he was surprised to know that someone knew about it.  It was just a small kitchen fire burning up through the exaust vent, but I got some neat pictures.


----------

